# Qu’est-ce qu’AppleScript ?



## Raymond 56 (23 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour.Je viens à vous car j’aimerais découvrir AppleScript.Cependant, je ne sais pas exactement ce que c’est ni à quoi ça sert.Pouvez-vous m’expliquer cela ?


----------



## Operating (23 Juillet 2020)

Raymond 56 a dit:


> Bonjour.Je viens à vous car j’aimerais découvrir AppleScript.Cependant, je ne sais pas exactement ce que c’est ni à quoi ça sert.Pouvez-vous m’expliquer cela ?


AppleScript est un langage de scripts mis au point par Apple en 1993.Le but est de fournir une méthode de contrôler les applications sur le Mac.Pour cela, l’application doit être pilotable pour s’adapter à AppleScript.
AppleScript est extensible grâce à des compléments de pilotage.On peut ajouter des commandes à AppleScript en insérant des compléments de pilotage aux endroits appropriés.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,



Raymond 56 a dit:


> Cependant, je ne sais pas exactement ce que c’est ni à quoi ça sert.








						Introduction to AppleScript Language Guide
					

Defines the AppleScript scripting language. Includes many brief sample scripts.



					developer.apple.com


----------



## Operating (23 Juillet 2020)

Raymond 56 a dit:


> je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert.Pouvez-vous m’expliquer cela ?



AppleScript vous aide à automatiser les charges de travail sur le Mac.Grâce à AppleScript il est possible d’accélérer les procédés par l’automatisation car un script peut travailler beaucoup plus vite qu’un utilisateur.Il permet de réduire le nombre d’erreurs faites par utilisateur car un script ne fait pas d’erreur.Il assure la constance.Il permet d’exécuter des procédés sur des multiples ordinateurs; cela permet d’intégrer des listes de travail.Il est possible d’exécuter un scriptage sur plusieurs plateformes.AppleScript peut agir sur des ordinateurs Windows ou Linux, à l’aide d’AppleTalk et de IP.AppleScript permet la connexion et le contrôle de Mac situés sur d’autre zone.


----------



## baron (24 Juillet 2020)

Pour connaître les commandes AppleScript spécifiquement disponibles pour une application (outre la suite standard de commandes), il suffit de glisser l'icône de celle-ci sur celle de l'Éditeur AppleScript, qui se trouve dans Applications > Utilitaires. 

Par exemple, ici pour l'application GraphicConverter (particulièrement bien pourvue) : 





L'aide logicielle (menu Aide) est assez bien faite également et vient souvent à point quand on tâtonne.


----------



## Raymond 56 (24 Juillet 2020)

Merci baron et merci à toi Operating pour ces explications.Vous m’avez convaincu d’utiliser AppleScript.
Simple question:les applications Automator et Éditeur AppleScript sont bien livrés en standard avec le Mac ? Encore une fois, merci


----------



## Operating (24 Juillet 2020)

Raymond 56 a dit:


> Vous m’avez convaincu d’utiliser AppleScript.


J’espère bien!


Raymond 56 a dit:


> Simple question:les applications Automator et Éditeur AppleScript sont bien livrés en standard avec le Mac ?


Oui, Automator se trouve dans le dossier Applications et l’Éditeur AppleScript dans le dossier Utilitaires.
L’un ne nécessite aucune connaissance particulière(Automator);l’autre au contraire nécessite l’étude du langage AppleScript dont Sly54 a donné le lien.


----------

